# ferry back to Britain



## 100303 (Aug 1, 2006)

we need to get back to britain in august but not sure of date yet ... how much in advance do we need to book a ferry or do prices stay pretty stable? 
thanks in advance


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

rico_n_jo, you have not said from which port you will be returning from but i think you would be wise too book it now with any date in August then pay a small amendment fee to change it to the exact date when known.

There are some good deals on at the moment if you book and pay before the end of March.
Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

www.norfolkline.com and www.transeuropaferries.com are good value at the moment. Also some low prices on the tunnel if you can be flexible.

Try to travel mid week etc for the best prices.

Russell


----------

